# Cbagz's Lawn Journey Journal



## cbagz (May 12, 2020)

Started here with my introductory post...... https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=18064

April 21 core aerated

April 22 put out roughly 3.5# of Maya Bermuda seed then covered with Scott's LawnSoil
https://postimg.cc/mcpMQSV5

May 15
Added some 26-0-11 to the lawn to help the new seed 
https://postimg.cc/Vrgmp70Y

https://postimg.cc/f3xwjWwS

https://postimg.cc/67sWv4NN

May 22
Starting to get some green but also the weeds are more prevelant


June 2
Applied first application of Celsius with the new Field King battery hand can

June 5
Spraying is so much fun went ahead and added a dose of Nitrogen at a rate of .5lbs/1000

June 7 
The wife noticed Japanese beetles destroying her knock out roses so that meant time to break out the Echo Backpack sprayer and the TeeJet nozzle to put down the first application of the season of Lesco Crosscheck insecticide.









Going to wait until next week then put out the first application of T-Nex.
Would like to have a reel mower but the lawn isnt large enough and I know the wife wont go for that kind of purchase.

Maybe next month I'll look into leveling the yard some with some mason sand.


----------



## cbagz (May 12, 2020)

Added the first application of T-Nex this evening after cutting to a 1" HOC. Wish I could go lower but that won't be possible until I level the lawn.

Going to be interesting to watch and see what happens with this first app of PGR.

The Celsius is really doing damage on the unfavorable grasses and weeds. Debating on another round of Celsius but I know it has a 21-28 day timeframe to kill everything off.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Welcome neighbor!!


----------



## cbagz (May 12, 2020)

Sure has been nice with the PGR keeping everything in regulation. I let the lawn come out of regulation for about a week just to let it have a little growth spurt. I cut it Monday pm and then again this morning. After this morning's cut I gave it a nice cocktail of all in one application. Hopefully I didn't screw anything up.

T-Nex (15ml)
Ammonium sulfate (8 ounces)
Ferrous sulfate (6.8 ounces)
Diesel exhaust fluid (for the urea) (64 ounces)

Next up is tackling the crabgrass that is trying to take over the lawn. Will post pics this pm


----------



## cbagz (May 12, 2020)

little over spray in a few places but that's my own fault for not trusting the process or the dye


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

cbagz said:


> Would like to have a reel mower but the lawn isnt large enough and I know the wife wont go for that kind of purchase.


There are some relatively cheap manual reel mowers. 2k sq ft should be pretty easy to handle without a powered reel. You could get a new one for under $100 on Amazon.


----------



## cbagz (May 12, 2020)

Got to get it level first


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Where did you get the sign? I've got to have a few of those!


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

cbagz said:


> Got to get it level first


You might be surprised. My lawn is like the surface of th moon and I can get it to 1.25" without scalping.

Leveling will certainly give it the golf course look though, that's for sure.


----------



## cbagz (May 12, 2020)

Now that the rain has stopped and there is about a 10 day window I decided to attack the crabgrass this afternoon.

Sprayed quinclorac to get after the crabgrass and dallisgrass that the Celsius didn't get and about a gallon of DEF. I'm coming out of regulation with my PGR so I'm sure I'll be chasing my rotary mower around the yard in a few days.


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Kamauxx said:


> cbagz said:
> 
> 
> > Got to get it level first
> ...


Ditto on this. I've yet to level and my little Home Depot Scotts has no problem with my yard aside from the occasional twig or mulch that I have to clear away. I'm at 1" HOC on my Zoysia, 2" on my St.Aug.


----------



## cbagz (May 12, 2020)

Ok I'm at a loss as what to do next.

Put out a broadcast application of quinclorac knowing it would ding the Bermuda some but it would kill the crabgrass (which it did). I thought it would kill everything else but apparently it didn't touch a few other weeds. I'm still seeing Dallisgrass not sure what my next option should be. I've hit the yearly max on my Celsius and it didn't kill the dallisgrass, so what's next.

Should I go with a pre-m in a few weeks or go with MSMA now and then end of September use a pre-m.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

You're going to think I'm nuts.....

Get some full strength round up. Dip q-tips in it, and paint the leaves. It's really about all you can do to get rid of Dallisgrass. @Brodgers88 confirmed that for me a while back. He works for Modern Turf.

I have purchased this applicator (see video), but haven't had an occasion to use it yet. My neighbor had the Dallisgrass which made me ask him about what to do.

Pete shows how to apply it to Dallisgrass in the video.


----------



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

The msma will be your cheapest selective herbicide option for the dallisgrass. The other selectives available are $$$(tribute total). If you have small areas glyphosate is easy to paint on or dab on with q-tips as @JRS 9572 mentioned.


----------



## cbagz (May 12, 2020)

Well with another kid added to the family the yard had to get put on the back burner for a little while. Got tired of the Dallisgrass being so prevalent in one area of the yard that I decided to get rid of it...... Literally



a new blade on the edger made easier work than anticipated but that red clay soil is no joke.



Going to pick up some tif tuf tomorrow and compost from Super sod to fill in the area. I'll also go around and find other patches of Dallisgrass and do the same thing with any left over sod.


----------



## cbagz (May 12, 2020)

Well the tif tuf is in. Bought an extra roll and found a spot for it. Wish I'd been able to level everything before putting the sod down but it just wasn't possible.


----------

